# Plastic surgeon gyno call.



## Ortiz5678 (Nov 13, 2020)

My advice here will be somewhat limited but I’m sharing my experience. Last Cycle test E and decca cycle I developed gyno. This was about 2-3 years ago and no steroids since then. 
I have just come off the phone with the plastic surgeon as it was a phone appointment and I was expecting him to tell me to bail because of steroid use as that happened before with a different doctor, but he didn’t. I was completely  honest With him. We have set up an in person appointment to evaluate further. We discussed medication and the option of surgery being the last option as the scar tissue any surgery leaves behind can also cause issues. My gyno you can’t really see but I can feel it. 
My main point here is just because one doctor or surgeon rather says no it does not mean another will. 
More importantly understand what your putting in your body, why you are doing it and the effects and consequence. Many of us want someone else to say hey take this for this period of time and everything will be rainbows and sunshine. Don’t be that guy as that will get you no help around on this site. Help yourself and at least have a level of steroid/PCT knowable others can resect and correct You on and give you direction. 
I will be doing another cycle at some point but that won’t be until I’m fully aware and informed. 

I’ll probably post updates.


----------



## kimjongun (Dec 5, 2020)

The previous surgeon didn't want to help you because it was caused by past steroid use, or because you told him you plan to do more in the future?  Curious for this clarification, because I intend on reaching out to a surgeon for the same issue soon.

How did you go about finding your doc?  It's hard to tell who's good from clicking around on websites, I'm finding..

Thanks!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 5, 2020)

this is gay af


----------



## kimjongun (Dec 5, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> this is gay af



Agreed.  I think it's undisputed that every aspect of bodybuilding is gay AF.


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Dec 15, 2020)

kimjongun said:


> The previous surgeon didn't want to help you because it was caused by past steroid use, or because you told him you plan to do more in the future?  Curious for this clarification, because I intend on reaching out to a surgeon for the same issue soon.
> 
> How did you go about finding your doc?  It's hard to tell who's good from clicking around on websites, I'm finding..
> 
> Thanks!



it was a few years ago so it’s a little vague. He just seemed unwilling to help. It was an in person visit and he did take blood work. Maybe he wasn’t to right doctor. 
this time the guy seem way more open minded to help. We have yet to meet in person as I missed my first visit but it’s rescheduled for the 17th.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 15, 2020)

kimjongun said:


> The previous surgeon didn't want to help you because it was caused by past steroid use, or because you told him you plan to do more in the future?  Curious for this clarification, because I intend on reaching out to a surgeon for the same issue soon.
> 
> How did you go about finding your doc?  It's hard to tell who's good from clicking around on websites, I'm finding..
> 
> Thanks!



Do your research on Doc's. There is no shortage of them that are very aware of the people on gear, what they did and are more than accommodating to them. There's one guy on long island and another right outside of Boston in Newton MA that people travel to go see. Their main clientele are people with self created gyno. No judgement there! Doc's like that are all over the country.


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Dec 15, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Do your research on Doc's. There is no shortage of them that are very aware of the people on gear, what they did and are more than accommodating to them. There's one guy on long island and another right outside of Boston in Newton MA that people travel to go see. Their main clientele are people with self created gyno. No judgement there! Doc's like that are all over the country.



thanks bro. I kind of hung up my boots a while ago after one attempt then life gets in the way. Should of dealt with this a long time ago. 
Over time I’ll be greatly increasing my knowledge level but now my focus is cardio.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 15, 2020)

Ortiz5678 said:


> My gyno you can’t really see but I can feel it.



If its not visible, and your arnt doing anything to cause it to worsen, then why risk surgery? Im just curious, dont know know much about it.


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Dec 16, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> If its not visible, and your arnt doing anything to cause it to worsen, then why risk surgery? Im just curious, dont know know much about it.



get to know about it if you even consider taking gear. You brought up a good question actually. 
my first cycles were mainly test cycles only. My concern is that for future cycles it will flare up even more. That’s why when I’m ready and more knowledgeable about PCT then I’ll get back on.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 16, 2020)

Ortiz5678 said:


> get to know about it if you even consider taking gear. You brought up a good question actually.
> my first cycles were mainly test cycles only. My concern is that for future cycles it will flare up even more. That’s why when I’m ready and more knowledgeable about PCT then I’ll get back on.


Ive got a few year until thinking about doing steroids, too young. 

Makes sense, I remember an awful post on an old forum. Some guy gave himself his own gyno surgery with pics of it. I still have nightmares about it. lol


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Dec 16, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Ive got a few year until thinking about doing steroids, too young.
> 
> Makes sense, I remember an awful post on an old forum. Some guy gave himself his own gyno surgery with pics of it. I still have nightmares about it. lol



Oh god no!!   I gave myself self surgery on my dick once cutting out them little bumps with a pair of nail clippers and tattoo numbing cream. ****ing worked to &#55357;&#56397; lol.....  but cutting Gyno out is just self mutilation. Ballsy but beyond stupid.  It about the size of a half inch coin and a little raised. 
If you ever take steroids maje sure you have someone to teach you in person and use this site to up your knowledge. PCT is probably the most important part of a completed cycle and it’s were many people have the least knowledge. Myself included.


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Dec 23, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Do your research on Doc's. There is no shortage of them that are very aware of the people on gear, what they did and are more than accommodating to them. There's one guy on long island and another right outside of Boston in Newton MA that people travel to go see. Their main clientele are people with self created gyno. No judgement there! Doc's like that are all over the country.



Just had my appointment with the plastic surgeon. It was kind of what I expected. His main aim admittedly was to cut me open with very little knowledge or direction on medication. But im thankful I went to understand more about the procedure. He referred me to a hormone doctor which is probably where I should of started. Wondering.... Do any of you guys have any advice for a 2 year old gyno issue when seeing the hormone doctor. 

Have a great Christmas guys


----------

